# Foldit-Spieler knacken Enzym-Struktur - Durchbruch im Kampf gegen das Aids-Virus



## Charlie Harper (22. September 2011)

Guten Abend,

Es gibt eine gute Nachricht im Kampf gegen das Aids-Virus. Die Struktur eines Enzyms, das für die Vermehrung und die Entwicklung der Aids-Viren im Körper der Betroffenen verantwortlich ist, wurde kürzlich von zwei Gruppen entschlüsselt, die dazu das Spiel Foldit nutzten. 

Genauer gesagt, stammt das Enzym nicht vom Aids-Virus selbst, sondern vom Mason Pfizer Monkey Virus, kurz MPMV. Dieses Virus ist eng verwandt mit dem SI-Virus, das auch Affen-Aids genannt wird und als Ursprung des HI-Virus gilt. Aufgrund der Verwandtschaft der Viren, ist diese Entdeckung aber auch im Kampf gegen Aids von großer Bedeutung.

Die Foldit Contenders Group und die Foldit Void Crushers Group waren maßgeblich an der Enträtselung der Enzymstruktur beteiligt. 
Durch diesen Erfolg ist es nun möglich Medikamente zu entwickeln, die gezielt an das Enzym andocken können und so die Ausbreitung des Virus eindämmen oder gar stoppen können. 

Worin die Wissenschaft bislang gescheitert ist, hatte dieses Crowd-Sourcing-Projekt erfolg. Binnen 3 Wochen war die Struktur des Enzyms entschlüsselt. 


Wer den ganzen Spiegel-Artikel lesen möchte, hat hier die Gelegenheit dazu: 3-D-Spiel: Gamer klären Struktur eines Virus-Enzyms auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft

*Da Ich natürlich wenig von der Materie verstehe, hoffe Ich einfach mal dass Ich hier alles korrekt angegeben habe. Falls dennoch jemand einen Fehler entdeckt: Bitte korregiert mich. Danke! *

Aus meiner Sicht, sind Programme wie Foldit eine ganz neue Möglichkeit, die Wissenschaft bei der Forschung zu unterstützen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass dieses Projekt kein Einzelfall bleibt und weitere Schritte im Kampf gegen Aids oder andere Krankheiten gemacht werden können. 

Ähnliche Projekte wie Folding@Home sind ja auch hier in der Community schon bekannt. Im Zuge dieser News möchte Ich die Community auch dazu ermuntern, sich mal auf der Foldit-Seite umzuschauen und bei Interesse sich auch selbst an dem Projekt zu beteiligen. 

Das Programm ist für Windows, Linux und MacOs verfügbar und steht hier zum Download bereit: Solve Puzzles for Science | Foldit

Schaut es euch einfach mal an! Schaden kann es jeden Falls nicht.

*Update:  *Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen und die PCGH-FoldIt-Gruppe gegründet. Alle die interesse an dem Programm haben oder das Programm bereits nutzen, sind eingeladen der Gruppe beizutreten.


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2011)

ich wusst doch, ich habs schonma gelesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/176299-gamer-entschluesseln-struktur-des-aids-virus.html
diesmal aber wenigstens in ordentlicher form. aber ich hatte da das letzte mal schon son dejavu erlebnis - gabs genau sowas ned ma in nem film? wo irgendwelche regierungsforscher was in nem game versteckt hatten, und irgendeiner hatts gelöst bla? ich bin mir recht sicher ^^


----------



## Charlie Harper (22. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich wusst doch, ich habs schonma gelesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/176299-gamer-entschluesseln-struktur-des-aids-virus.html
> diesmal aber wenigstens in ordentlicher form. aber ich hatte da das letzte mal schon son dejavu erlebnis - gabs genau sowas ned ma in nem film? wo irgendwelche regierungsforscher was in nem game versteckt hatten, und irgendeiner hatts gelöst bla? ich bin mir recht sicher ^^


 
Ja, da aber anscheinend kein Interesse besteht, die bereits existierende News den Regeln entsprechend zu überarbeiten, hab Ich mich eben derer angenommen und selbst ne News verfasst. Ich dachte es wäre schade, wenn das Thema nicht disskutiert werden könnte.

Meinst du vielleicht Resident Evil?


----------



## Memphys (22. September 2011)

Schöne Sache, so langsam hab ich ja die Hoffnung das wir AIDS doch irgendwann nochmal klein kriegen.


----------



## Bambusbar (22. September 2011)

Da soll einer nochmal was gegen Gamer sagen 
Schöne Sache und hoffentlich nicht das letze Mal.



DarkMo schrieb:


> aber ich hatte da das letzte mal schon son dejavu erlebnis - gabs genau sowas ned ma in nem film? wo irgendwelche regierungsforscher was in nem game versteckt hatten, und irgendeiner hatts gelöst bla? ich bin mir recht sicher ^^



Das war zumindest bei Stargate Universe so.
Da hatten die n Rätsel in nem OnlineGame versteckt, Eli hats geknackt und zack, stand O'Neil vor der Tür.


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2011)

HA! das isses. danke ^^


----------



## derP4computer (22. September 2011)

> Schöne Sache, so langsam hab ich ja die Hoffnung das wir AIDS doch irgendwann nochmal klein kriegen.


Wer ist denn Wir?
Meinst du die westliche Wohlstandsgesellschaft oder die Pharma Industrie?
Alleine in Afrika werden Sie Milliarden mit einem Heilmittel verdienen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (22. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, so langsam hab ich ja die Hoffnung das wir AIDS doch irgendwann nochmal klein kriegen.


 
Ja langsam aber sicher. Leider gibt es immer noch genug Leute, die einfach zu blöd zum Verhüten sind. Das muss man einfach knallhart so sagen. Viele denken einfach, dass man mit Aids heut zu Tage ja gut leben könnte, leider. "Es gibt ja Medikamente" -.- 


OT:

Und leider vertritt die katholische Kirche auch immer noch die Meinung, dass Verhütungsmittel schlecht sind. Ich hoffe, dass unser Präsident oder Frau Merkel das dem Papst bei seinem Besuch in Deutschland mal unter die Nase reiben. Grade in Afrika, wo es doch viele gläubige Christen gibt, ist diese Haltung der katholischen Kirche mit dafür verantwortlich, dass es immer noch ettliche Millionen Aids-Erkrankte gibt. 

Hierzu auch noch ein Artikel über die Haltung des Papstes zum Thema Aids in Afrika: Benedikt XVI. und Afrika - Papst: Kondome verschlimmern Aids-Problem - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

Was Ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Tatsache, dass die ehemalige No Angels-Sängerin Nadja Benaissa, die ja wissentlich einen Sexualpartner mit Aids infiziert hat und dafür auch schon rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, bei einer Aids-Gala geehrt wurde. Sowas geht mir gar nicht runter. Jemanden bewusst anstecken und dann noch geehrt werden?


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2011)

sie musste doch so leiden! all die plötzlichen angriffe, "sie wusste ja garnicht, wie ihr geschah" (so in etwa hab ichs im kopf). aber der kerl, dem sie da das leben versaut hat, den hat das bestimmt ned überrascht >< an und für sich gehört die nen lebenlang auf schmerzensgeld verklagt - aber gut, die hat ja eh nix mehr ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. September 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das war zumindest bei Stargate Universe so.
> Da hatten die n Rätsel in nem OnlineGame versteckt, Eli hats geknackt und zack, stand O'Neil vor der Tür.


 
War das nicht auch "Mercury Puzzle", wo ein autistischer Junge in einem Kreuzworträtsel die Telefonnummer der Gewinnerhotline entschlüsselt hat und nach dem Anruf bei dieser von der Regierung umgebracht werden sollte?

@Topic:

Das nenne ich mal genial. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn darüber nicht bei den öffentlich rechtlichen berichtet wird... Aber dann könnte man ja nicht mehr so gut gegen Videospieler wettern...


----------



## ceDon (22. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich wusst doch, ich habs schonma gelesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/176299-gamer-entschluesseln-struktur-des-aids-virus.html
> diesmal aber wenigstens in ordentlicher form. aber ich hatte da das letzte mal schon son dejavu erlebnis - gabs genau sowas ned ma in nem film? wo irgendwelche regierungsforscher was in nem game versteckt hatten, und irgendeiner hatts gelöst bla? ich bin mir recht sicher ^^



was mir da noch spontan einfällt is der film: Das Mercury Puzzle   mit bruce willis.. der hat da auf so ein kleinen jungen aufgepasst der in einem rätselheft irgendeine super tolle regierungs-verschlüsselung knackt weil die wissen wollten ob das jemand berechnen kann oder so...   

falls nich war es zumindest da so ähnlich...

mfg cedon

Edit: to late^^


----------



## Berliner2011 (22. September 2011)

Ich habe versucht die News zu korigieren, leider war es mir nicht möglich 
Macht aber nix, hier fühlt sich meine Info ebenfalls bestens aufgehoben 

Danke


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2011)

Du hättest nen Mod anschreiben müssen, dass er es wieder frei gibt, damit du es ändern kannst, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Berliner2011 (22. September 2011)

Danke für die Info 

bei den nächsten News dann ^^


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2011)

hmm stimmt, bei dem film war das auch. fetzt scho. un jetz isses real *g* jedenfalls is das irgendwie toll


----------



## Snake7 (23. September 2011)

Das ist doch kein Spiel... .


----------



## matty2580 (23. September 2011)

Die Idee, die ungenutzte Energie der Gamer, für wissenschaftliche Forschung zu nutzen, finde ich gut.
Solche Projekte sollte es öfter geben...

@Berliner2011:
Das wollte ich eigentlich in Deinem Thread posten, aber da war der schon geschlossen worden.


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das war zumindest bei Stargate Universe so.
> Da hatten die n Rätsel in nem OnlineGame versteckt, Eli hats geknackt und zack, stand O'Neil vor der Tür.



Das war mein erster Gedanke als ich diese News gelesen habe


----------



## Bambusbar (23. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das war mein erster Gedanke als ich diese News gelesen habe


 
Nicht nur du bestimmt 
Mit dem MercuryPuzzle hat Thunderstrom aber au Recht ..wobei das liegt schon wieder soweit zurück, da erinnere ich mich kaum noch dran.
Ich werd halt alt :/



Snake7 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Spiel... .


Naja, wenn du es auf Foldit beziehst deine Aussage ... auf deren HP schreiben sie was anderes :>

_Foldit is a revolutionary new computer game enabling you to contribute to important scientific research. This page describes the science behind Foldit and how your playing can help.
_
The Science Behind Foldit | Foldit


----------



## tripod (23. September 2011)

an stargate universe hatte ich auch gedacht 

@topic
finde ich sehr gut, mal sehn ob ich das auch mal anteste, aber vorerst werde ich mal bei f@h bleiben. besser eins richtig als zwei sachen nur halbherzig...
(sodenn es mal kühler wird, damit der rechner wieder 24/7 arbeiten kann ohne hier wüstenähnliche zimmertemperaturen zu erzeugen )


----------

